Ask HN: Why does Siri suck compared to Google Assistant? - arikr
======
mtmail
"How Apple let Siri fall behind the Google Assistant and Alexa"
[https://mashable.com/2018/03/14/why-siri-is-so-
dumb/](https://mashable.com/2018/03/14/why-siri-is-so-dumb/) discussed two
days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16588645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16588645)

------
ocdtrekkie
There's actually a bunch of articles out recently (sourced from The
Information, a paywalled news site that does excellent research) on how the
Siri team has fallen astray in recent years.

